# Recommendations Dressage Stirrup Leathers & Irons?



## FlyingCoo (9 June 2012)

Afternoon all,

I'm now in the position of getting myself a brand new spanking leather dressage saddle (very excited as never had a "real" one before)so just wondering if you peeps had any recommendations of any specific dressage saddle leathers and irons that I should maybe have a look at and think of treating myself to a new set of those too?

I have a set of those wintec webber thingies which to be fair I've had no issues with on my old wintec dressage saddle and could continue using them but hey no point in going half measures?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kirstyhen (9 June 2012)

I'm getting my new dressage saddle this weekend too, very excited!! My saddle is calfskin, so getting some nylon core calfskin leathers to use with it. I already have some on my jump saddle which are riveted so the buckle sits flat.
What saddle you getting?


----------



## Sprout (9 June 2012)

I will be interested to see what stirrups are suggested - I have just bought my daughter a dressage saddle and dont know what stirrups would be good.


----------



## sbloom (9 June 2012)

Google for conway buckle single thickness leathers - mine are Baines but he uses a T bar now, not as safe IMO, and I have MDC stirrups which I love.  I hate flexi irons so went for the regular ones which I set at 90 degrees for dressage.


----------



## Stroppy Mare (9 June 2012)

Can't recommend any dressage leathers as I'm not a fan, but I use exselle bent buckle leathers (the buckle is curved to reduce bulk under leg) which I absolutely love.

As for stirrups - may I recommend sprengers? I have a pair on my dressage and GP saddles and honestly, they are the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## kerilli (9 June 2012)

normally i'd say webbers, or the leather version that bettersaddles stock. not sure with a calfskin saddle though, my dr saddle is buffalo.
i have a new pair of Jaguar calfskin leathers with nylon core and skinny flat buckle for cc saddle and am amazed at how flat the buckle is, can't feel it at all. 
I shopped around and found them here
http://www.jhequestrian.co.uk/jaguar-calf-stirrup-leather-5854-p.asp
and got really ace customer service, they got them sent direct from manufacturer overnight at no extra cost because i was in a hurry to get them for my new saddle, highly recommended, great people to deal with.


----------



## nikkimariet (9 June 2012)

We use the WOW stirrup leathers - no buckle at all and only one strap!

http://www.ekmpowershop1.com/ekmps/shops/firstthought/wow-stirrup-leathers-896-p.asp

Thoroughly recommend the new Jin stirrup irons - ridiculously lightweight and ever so comfy (can't stand heavy/flexi irons personally).

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/equipment/accessories/jin-stirrup/jin-stirrup

Really help keep my wayward right foot stuck to the girth


----------



## monkeybum13 (9 June 2012)

The kentaur calf skin leathers with nylon insert are really nice. I bought the wrong size so have new ones on order.

http://www.smilnerandson.com/Kentaur-Non-Stretch-Stirrup-Leathers-M8390


----------



## Herts05 (9 June 2012)

Prestige T Bar stirrup leathers and normal stirrup irons (sprenger). Works with my D1 saddle


----------



## nikkimariet (9 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			£138.99 for a pair of stirrups :O
		
Click to expand...

If £138.99 worth of stirrup iron eases the constant pain of the arthritis throughout the entirety of my pelvis, then I think they are worth it


----------



## Billykid (9 June 2012)

Don't know about stirrup irons, but I use Passier stirrup leathers which aren't supposed to stretch (mine haven't so far!). I like them, but I find they can sometimes be hard to put on the saddle and alter the length because they're fairly thick (although the stirrups don't fall down when done up like my old ones...) but this could just be the bars on my saddle. 
You can get them from Dressage Deluxe, but I bought them from a local tack shop as they were a bit cheaper.


----------



## JustKickOn (9 June 2012)

black_horse said:



			You say it stops it completely? Are they BD legal? Can you send me some info...very interesting...i was warned against flexistirrups but i need *something*
		
Click to expand...

NM said eases.

Phone BD direct or look in the rules, I remember reading something about stirrups in the rule book but can't remember what it was exactly.

I've felt the weight of these, and they're feather light


----------

